# Stage names for photographers



## UUilliam (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone else feel their name makes for a rubbish title?

Mines is William Campbell, or William Campbell Photography / WCP
They all sound quite crap.
I don't even have an interesting middle name like Rankin.

So what do you think about using a stage name as a photographer?

I'm using this to make random names to see which I like.
Behind the Name: Random Name Generator

I am considering it.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2011)

I... just... don't understand why you'd wanna use "Harmon Ó Raghailligh".

That seems terribly ridiculous to me.  

1.  I don't think there's anything wrong with your name.  It's your work.  It's your name.  So why not?

2. I can't even BEGIN to figure how "Raghailligh" is pronounced.  Seems terribly counter productive if you want people to spread your name around word of mouth.

3. Just in GENERAL... see second sentence in point #2.

4. If you don't want to use your name, then make up a DBA name that is creative, attention grabbing, and means something to you or your target client.

I go by Emily Rose because I hate the way my last name sounds (Shh... don't tell my husband).  I think "Emily Rose Photography" just flows much better than "Emily McGonigle Photography".

BUT...

I'm still using my name... Emily Rose IS my name... I just dropped my last name and am using my middle name as a substitute.

Using "Harmon Ó Raghailligh"... I feel like you'd have to create a whole new identity for yourself, and that just seems like WAY more work than it's worth for a photographer.

I could be wrong though...

Still... not a fan of it.


----------



## Overread (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think this would work for a photography business, at least not a small scale new one. Simply put if I walk into "Dave's Photography" chances are I want to talk to Dave, or at least will assume that Dave is running things and also the top photographer. To then be met by Simon who actually runs and owns it all I'd be confused as to why its called Dave's.

I think it can work when you have it has a brand name over a chain store type setup or when its a much more established and older company; but for a new setup I'd either stick to a regular name or your own as the title and not a stage name.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 11, 2011)

Rose >.> refresh the page, it'll give you a new name 

ones I picked out were; 

Ralph Daniels 
Kodey Quick 
Edan Maccrum 
Uilliam Zegher 
Thorvald Reid 
Sean Moffett 
Damian Regan 
Arnold Hayden 

Overread:  You just say you are that person 
I suppose when it comes to legal documents and stuff though...

My full name is, "William Kevin McIver Campbell"
Just doesn't have much of a ring to it so... 
Also, trying to make a DECENT logo with "william campbell" is quite hard lol.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2011)

UUilliam said:


> Rose >.> refresh the page, it'll give you a new name



Refresh this thread.  Read post #2 replacing "Harmon Ó Raghailligh" with each name that your generator comes up with.


----------



## Overread (Aug 11, 2011)

UUilliam said:


> Overread:  You just say you are that person
> I suppose when it comes to legal documents and stuff though...



Like signing the contract with your client - or dealing with any documentation. I don't know about you but if someone introduced themselves as one person and then had a totally different set of names for the "legal" documents I wouldn't be signing any papers at all. 

Honestly I think you are trying to do something that just isn't that feasible for a smaller time photographer company; if you don't like what your name gives you to work with just go with something else:

"Bright Eye Photography"
"The Ruling 3rds Photographer"

ok maybe not ones quite so cheesy but you get the idea


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with the above. I don't see much point in creating fiction name either.
I just don't understand why you don't like your name. I'd be happy if I have more than just a first name and surname  Unfortunately, it isn't really common here in Slovakia to give children middle names.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 11, 2011)

Molested Cow


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 11, 2011)

How about just giving it a Studio name: 
Studio 101 etc. 
Lots of folk here just apply a nearby well known highway, freeway etc. 
Consider what is popular around your area , history etc. Oak Valley Studios etc. 
Give us a link to where you live and what is popular and maybe we can help come up with a name.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## manaheim (Aug 11, 2011)

Seymour Johnson Photography?


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 11, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Seymour Johnson Photography?


-
If you live near that base it would work.


----------



## mishele (Aug 11, 2011)

Michele Possesky is now........Mish Photo


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2011)

mishele said:


> Michele Possesky is now........Mish Photo



But that STILL makes sense.

None of *his* make SENSE.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 11, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Seymour Johnson Photography?
> ...


LOL ... I was born on that base.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 12, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



Knowing you, you were conceived in the cockpit of a fighter jet.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2011)

*Stage names for photographers?*
Why the hell not? 

When you are just starting and your true name means nothing to anyone why not pick a catchy one? People name their studios after everything and anything. So a fake person's name is no different and it might actually help people remember it if it's easy enough to pronounce or it sounds like one they already know.

And where business is concerned, no big deal, it's called DBA in the US.

For a music photog, how about Emily McGarrigle? Of course, you may need to be my age to know who that is 

As for you Mr William Campbell, you could use a Campbell soup can like design for your business card and other implements of corporate identity. People would remember that...  Or to keep going with your screen name here which I kinda like, call yourself Hugh Hugh Campbell and make your logo UUWilliam. Just think, when people walk into your studio and ask Are you Hugh? you can always say Yes I am me... :lmao:

Come on, take advantage of being unknown to have some fun.


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 12, 2011)

McIver Photography

Slogan:  "We do it all with duct tape and bubble gum!"


----------



## Scoody (Aug 12, 2011)

Best name I ever heard was when another bounty hunter came along with me and my bail bondsman cousin.  Her name was _Ima Gunnslinger_.


----------



## Naddy (Aug 12, 2011)

Well not a bad reconsider... but  why not go with something simple... I'm  Natalie Blanchette  quite a long name for a photographer  true but shortened it to Naddy's Pix..  Instead of pictures or photography.  Or like someone else mentioned how about a studio name... what is your specialty   go with it and make up a name from what you like to shoot example   say you shoot portraits only .... Williams Portrait Studio  sounds pretty good...  Just an example.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 12, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> For a music photog, how about Emily McGarrigle? Of course, you may need to be my age to know who that is



Yeah, I have no clue who you're referencing.  

I'll stick with Emily Rose for the time being... although, who knows... it may be turning people off by causing them to think I'm possessed...:evil:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2011)

Who the hell is Emily Rose, the possessed one?

Ok, goes to show one has to use a name that will work with the widest audience possible... I guess my _*Dirty Harry Studio: We shoot from the hip but we don't miss a shot*_ would not work either... K, I'ma gonna start the _*Tom Cruise Photography: We may be short but our photo is grand...*_


----------

